# Goat convulsing



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

I went out to feed babies this morning and one of my does was standing stiff when I walk up to her she falls over and starts flailing I got her in shed and it was like she was having convulsions


----------



## Boer goat27 (Jun 30, 2017)

Check the temp. When we have had that issue the vet tells us to treat with thyamne and antibiotic incase it is viral issue. Learnd resuntly that that is a symptom of a lot of things


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

How old? Temp? Any other symptoms? check lower eyelids, are they dark pink, pink, or pale?
Can your goat see or is she blind?

Hard to say what it is without more info on the goat. Could be illness, vitamin/mineral deficiency.
I'm going to throw out a first guess - polio/listeriosis. As the poster above mentioned high doses of thiamine (vet Rx) so I would do B-Complex (for polio) and Penicillin G (Listeriosis).


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

Boer goat27 said:


> Check the temp. When we have had that issue the vet tells us to treat with thyamne and antibiotic incase it is viral issue. Learnd resuntly that that is a symptom of a lot of things


I gave 2cc of Peng and 5cc of thiamine and 3cc of b complex any other advice


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

IMO that's a good start. B Vitamins is always my first form of action. Can you give us more info on the goat?


----------



## Boer goat27 (Jun 30, 2017)

Watch may want to drench with gator aide incase of dehydration


----------



## Boer goat27 (Jun 30, 2017)

What we have had a problem with this year isn’t polo but a over protion which acts like polo but the bounce back is faster. We have to pull the grain and just hay and water. But that happened after long trips to shows or when they went off show feed and to pasture at the end of the summer


----------



## Boer goat27 (Jun 30, 2017)

Is the poor guy grinding his teeth in pain?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Repeat the B-Complex in 2 hours, repeat in the Penicillin in 4 hours. Read this link: http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/listeriosis.html

You need Banamine or Dexamethasone.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

If it’s polio, she’ll need the thiamine in the vein for the first dose. 
Don’t give dexamethasone if she’s pregnant-only use banamine.


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

She's not pregnant I'm not sure how to give in the vein she's two years old had a kid in December but lost it she has NVR bn sick


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Honey21 said:


> I'm not sure how to give in the vein


If you know how to draw blood for testing, giving an IV injection is the same as drawing blood, only in reverse.


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

I have not done anything like that


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I wouldn't put anything in the vein. Just give shots like you normally do.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Then give it however you can. It needs to get into her system ASAP.
eta subQ or IM are both acceptable ways to administer.


----------



## Boer goat27 (Jun 30, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> I wouldn't put anything in the vein. Just give shots like you normally do.


Agree


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

You could give it IM. That absorbs faster than SQ.


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

I have already got it started got off work early will check when I teach home


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

Okay so she is standing her convulsions have stopped she looks more alert I'm going to give her another dose of thymine and penicillin G


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Hoping & praying she'll recover for you!


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> I wouldn't put anything in the vein. Just give shots like you normally do.


If she's bad enough that she's convulsing and falling down, and if it is really polio(no way of knowing that for sure) she needs it in the vein for quick relief.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Ranger1 said:


> If she's bad enough that she's convulsing and falling down, and if it is really polio(no way of knowing that for sure) she needs it in the vein for quick relief.


Maybe so but an inexperienced person can do more harm than good.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Okay, well to compromise, if what you're doing doesn't give relief and she gets worse, please try the IV injection. If she's dying anyway, you can't do anymore harm to her.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I've had to give it in the vein once. I (tell me if I should have done it a different way) Shaved a bit of hair off the side of the neck and started pinching gently until a vein stuck out and interjected it in, after that I just put a bandage on it for a day.


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

Ranger1 said:


> Okay, well to compromise, if what you're doing doesn't give relief and she gets worse, please try the IV injection. If she's dying anyway, you can't do anymore harm to her.


Well the good thing is she's not dying the treatment I give her early this morning seems to work she is up and walking around on her own still a little bit wobbly and unsure but she is up now I'm trying to see if she can get to eat and drink


----------



## Boer goat27 (Jun 30, 2017)

Honey21 said:


> Well the good thing is she's not dying the treatment I give her early this morning seems to work she is up and walking around on her own still a little bit wobbly and unsure but she is up now I'm trying to see if she can get to eat and drink


You may if possible want to stall her up so you can moniter water and food. I am glad the basic help you got this morning didthe trick.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good work, keep it up.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Continue her treatment, that's a great sign! Your doing great  Let us know if anything changes.

GIVING B-COMPLEX IN THE VEIN ---
Trust me, if your goat is having seizures or convulsions that are possibly polio symptoms, the best way to administer B-Vitamins is as Ranger said - In the Vein! OMG I can't tell you all how fast you will see results!!


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

I will have to learn that


----------



## Boer goat27 (Jun 30, 2017)

Honey21 said:


> I will have to learn that


We had the vet teach when they were out for a farm visit.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I can't find a decent video on giving IV shots or I would post it


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Find a good video on blood draws, and then just go inject instead of draw blood.


----------



## Agreenwd888 (Sep 3, 2017)

What's her Famacha score?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I can tell you when my goat got polio, I had not heard of giving it in the vein. I did shots and drenched with an alfalfa slurry every couple hours. That was a rough week! Keep up the good work...here is my thread from when my goat had polio...it may help if you read through it.
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/grinding-teeth.188685/


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

NyGoatMom said:


> I can tell you when my goat got polio, I had not heard of giving it in the vein. I did shots and drenched with an alfalfa slurry every couple hours. That was a rough week! Keep up the good work...here is my thread from when my goat had polio...it may help if you read through it.
> https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/grinding-teeth.188685/


I hadn't heard of doing that either! Not until a couple of weeks ago when my friends doe had polio (they were on vacation, I was emergency contact). I gave her an initial shot of B-Complex since they didn't have thiamine. Called their vet out and that is who gave the doe the shot in the vein. Within minutes she was showing signs of relief and improvement.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

It's really good to know for sure!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You do need to be careful with the advice you give on the internet. People very rarely thoroughly read threads. So a new person in goats who has never given or new to giving shots reads to give it in the vein. That can be deadly. Then you are the one who gave the advice and now their goat is dead. We all want to be helpful and give as much advice as possible but it can be a double edge sword with people not fully reading and comprehending.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Good point Karen, so many times I have see where the OP thoroughly explains the issues and what was done, only to have people ask if such and such was done, and it's in the original post! I have also seen OP's that don't give hardly any info at all and then just say HELP! lol...How can you help with no info???

Another thing that makes it difficult is when people don't use punctuation. No capitals at the beginning of sentences and no punctuation at the end. If I have a lot to say, I try to break it up in paragraphs. Makes it easier to read.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

NyGoatMom said:


> Another thing that makes it difficult is when people don't use punctuation. No capitals at the beginning of sentences and no punctuation at the end. If I have a lot to say, I try to break it up in paragraphs. Makes it easier to read.


 You have to realize some people do not know how to do that properly.

We are here to help with goat issues, not to school them on how to write things. 
I know sometimes it takes more time to read or understand, but, we should not down others for not doing so.

Even I, after answering so many threads get a bit lazy. And I may misspell at times, as we all have, which is easy to do, especially with the smart phones, when they auto correct things that you never said.


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> You have to realize some people do not know how to do that properly.
> 
> We are here to help with goat issues, not to school them on how to write things.
> I know sometimes it takes more time to read or understand, but, we should not down others for not doing so.
> ...


Amen to that I kno u have a hard time reading my posts I even do lol then I have laugh at myself


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Honey21 said:


> Amen to that I kno u have a hard time reading my posts I even do lol then I have laugh at myself


:haha:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> You have to realize some people do not know how to do that properly.
> 
> We are here to help with goat issues, not to school them on how to write things.
> I know sometimes it takes more time to read or understand, but, we should not down others for not doing so.
> ...


Oh, I agree! Just saying it makes it easier to misunderstand is all.


----------

